# Deck Stain Help



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I want to know what the opinions of the professionals here of what the best deck stains are? I've been having trouble with decks for a couple of years now that I haven't had in the past.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you a professional? What type of troubles? What are your processes and products currently?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

This site is for pros only. Here's a website to help DIYer's.

www.deckstainhelp.com


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I have been painting custom homes since 1986. We started our own company 2012. On decks I've been using Olympia deck wash and pressure washing on low pressure and staining mostly with Cabot semi transparent. Staining the decks when it is shaded when possible. Two cases it has fail within a year. I've switched to S.W. Deckscapes and am having better results so far I havn't been called back on those yet.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

With us it all depends on foot traffic. Some products hold up better than others.


----------



## amrath (May 5, 2016)

Scrub the decking and rinse thoroughly to restore the original wood color. If the stain on your deck is weathered and peeling, the first step in renewing your deck is to remove all the stain. Solid-color stains protect wood decks and look great when new, but even the best eventually flake and wear away.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Try this:jester::laughing:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Try this:jester::laughing:


ABSOLUTELY! Nothing better!


----------



## J R Painting (May 9, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> This site is for pros only.


Not a real helpful comment, guy. I have the same question. Ya know, with all the EPA regulations imposed upon us, some real crap has been put out there. Also, nothing has a long-term track record. Consumer Reports and other review websites are all over the board with deck coatings recommendations. Who really knows what to believe? I feel like there is no winning with decks. You do all the prep and application like you should and the product fails too soon. So I'm wanting to hear what everyone else is having good results with. Anything with a long running track record?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, if you ask almost anyone on here JR, there is really not a good, LONG-LASTING product for decks. Personally, I use Flood Co's CWF-UV which is a toner rather than a stain. It's cheap and lasts as long, if not longer on decks than anything else on the market. Sikkens used to be the benchmark for long lasting deck stains but all six sides must be coated for them to honor any type of warranty and I've found that it isn't any better than anything else on the market.

To add, deckstainhelp.com is a really good website for DIYers because it gives well-written overviews of almost every product on the market, so I think referring that site to the OP (Dave) was a good call. We later found out that Dave is indeed a contractor. That wasn't obvious in his original post which indicated that he was possibly a DIY homeowner. I wasn't being harsh or cruel, but, if homeowners ask a bunch of questions on here, the site bogs down for the pros. Just sayin'


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Armstrong Clark products are the best that I've found. I get 5ers delivered to my door from the Stain Shop in Michigan (I live in the Deep South). If you decide that's too much trouble--good luck finding something decent locally. 

The Ready Seal products (now carried by HD) are just okay. At least it's a real oil stain that penetrates wood fibers. Olympic, Cabot, Flood, etc. once had decent products--all are crap now IMO. Don't personally care for anything BM or SW carries for decks. 

Clears, toners, etc. are a complete waste of labor. They have little to zero UV protection (the death of deck boards). Use a real oil, semi-transparent stain. Semi-solids and even solids have their place, but do your research--don't just "assume". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Well, if you ask almost anyone on here JR, there is really not a good, LONG-LASTING product for decks. Personally, I use Flood Co's CWF-UV which is a toner rather than a stain. It's cheap and lasts as long, if not longer on decks than anything else on the market. Sikkens used to be the benchmark for long lasting deck stains but all six sides must be coated for them to honor any type of warranty and I've found that it isn't any better than anything else on the market.
> 
> To add, deckstainhelp.com is a really good website for DIYers because it gives well-written overviews of almost every product on the market, so I think referring that site to the OP (Dave) was a good call. We later found out that Dave is indeed a contractor. That wasn't obvious in his original post which indicated that he was possibly a DIY homeowner. I wasn't being harsh or cruel, but, if homeowners ask a bunch of questions on here, the site bogs down for the pros. Just sayin'


That goes for designarinas, too.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> That goes for designarinas, too.


 
Since we are allowed to make up words, it applies to decorinas also.:whistling2:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone have suggestions on a decent solid stain for decks? I was going to try Arborcoat but it does not receive good reviews. This is actually for my own residence and we are getting ready to list the house. I don't like doing shoddy work on homes going up for sale and passing it on to the next unsuspecting homeowner. I don't do it for my customers and I won't do it to the future owners of this house. 

That said I'm not willing to pay $50/gallon on Arborcoat when I can get something at a big box store for almost half where the performance differential is negligible. 

What about SW Superdeck? Retail is $35 so my price would probably be around $25-30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Anyone have suggestions on a decent solid stain for decks? I was going to try Arborcoat but it does not receive good reviews. This is actually for my own residence and we are getting ready to list the house. I don't like doing shoddy work on homes going up for sale and passing it on to the next unsuspecting homeowner. I don't do it for my customers and I won't do it to the future owners of this house.
> 
> That said I'm not willing to pay $50/gallon on Arborcoat when I can get something at a big box store for almost half where the performance differential is negligible.
> 
> ...


California Storm stain with Enduradeck.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Stop recommending Cali. Most people can't get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Stop recommending Cali. Most people can't get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should be able to get it in Virginia.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Superdeck is a good option, we've had good results with it so far. Ive only used arborcoat a couple times, it didn't last long and for some reason it has a plastic look to it.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

If I want to drive 90 minutes one way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> If I want to drive 90 minutes one way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I missed the geographic requirement. And fyi, I have quite a few customers driving more than 90 miles each way to buy paint. Painting contractors too. Just had one last week as a matter of fact. He said he was tired of repainting his customers log home every other year with SW or Behr so he decided it was worth driving an hour and a half to buy the paint that lasted 8 years when he used it on that same house the last time. His customer was more than happy to pay him for the trip. 

In fact i sell Storm stains to customers from 3 surrounding states. 
The distance is quite irreverent to them it seems.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> I guess I missed the geographic requirement. And fyi, I have quite a few customers driving more than 90 miles each way to buy paint. Painting contractors too. Just had one last week as a matter of fact. He said he was tired of repainting his customers log home every other year with SW or Behr so he decided it was worth driving an hour and a half to buy the paint that lasted 8 years when he used it on that same house the last time. His customer was more than happy to pay him for the trip. In fact i sell Storm stains to customers from 3 surrounding states. The distance is quite irreverent to them it seems.


Irreverent?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Irreverent?


I think irrelevant is the word you are looking for. But since so many people thanked you for using the incorrect word maybe I am irreverent.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

PACman, I'm sure someone has brought up this idea (genius) before, but, you really should pitch a reality TV show to one of the networks, maybe even Netflix. Ratings for paint store shenanigans and hijinks, as well as your interactions here, would be sky high. Just a thought. You would be the Rick Harrison (not Chumlee) of the paint store industry.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

180 miles round trip to buy paint? That's one broke contractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> 180 miles round trip to buy paint? That's one broke contractor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the price of fuel, they would be for sure.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> PACman, I'm sure someone has brought up this idea (genius) before, but, you really should pitch a reality TV show to one of the networks, maybe even Netflix. Ratings for paint store shenanigans and hijinks, as well as your interactions here, would be sky high. Just a thought. You would be the Rick Harrison (not Chumlee) of the paint store industry.




Maybe he has Kardashian-like buttocks as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

BTW PAC, I would really welcome Cali paints to the Richmond, VA area. So if you could make that happen, that would be great. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyhow.... the question was, "what are the best deck stains?" Not, "what are the best deck stains available through a particular store in a limited geographical area?" Sometimes if you want the best of something you have to travel to get it or order it online. Your not going to get the best of anything going to the closest box stores or the local corporate paint store. 

If you want a Rolls Royce and not a ford or chevy (not that there is anything wrong with either!), you are going to have to do some travelling to get it. If someone asked me what the best car was, would i say Dodge? Nope. You'll have to drive and get ya a roller if ya want the best!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

radio11 said:


> Maybe he has Kardashian-like buttocks as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enough about my buttocks!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> I think irrelevant is the word you are looking for. But since so many people thanked you for using the incorrect word maybe I am irreverent.


Uh...pac, it was you who used it. See post #20, dork.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> dork.


Not many use that word anymore......old school:thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

pacman said:


> i think irrelevant is the word you are looking for. But since so many people thanked you for using the incorrect word maybe i am irreverent.





lilpaintchic said:


> uh...pac, it was you who used it. See post #20, dork.



*******


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Son of a ....... Spell check!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> Son of a ....... Spell check!


Now THAT's funny right there. :thumbs:

It's like my spell check program which, if I fail to put a space between "water" and "based", changes it to "waterbed" every damned time. :blink:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

RH said:


> Now THAT's funny right there. :thumbs:
> 
> It's like my spell check program which, if I fail to put a space between "water" and "based", changes it to "waterbed" every damned time. :blink:


When messaging an employee I discovered that voice text doesn't easily recognize "caulk", you can imagine what it thinks I'm saying.....luckily I reviewed it before sending.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your comments. This helps a lot. Gymschu, I appreciate the Deckstainhelp website. That helped a lot. I'm not offended by the DIY comment. I did ask the question like an amateur. I've just discovered this site and am still learning it. I've decided to experiment with a few stains. It took me a couple of weeks but I have talked my wife into letting me start with our deck by using two different stains (she was afraid it would look bad with a possibility of two different shades I will do 3 boards at a time rotating stains between Deckscapes and TWP. I think it will look cool but we'll see. Thanks again to everyone, Dave-007


----------

